# Salvage Grocery List



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Thought I'd post a link for the list of salvage grocery stores. I save alot of money going to one in Pa. I get bags of coffee for $2, pasta .60/pound( afull pound not 12 oz!), progresso soups .50 each, they just had all their sunscreen for $2.50 ( thats a good deal).

Extreme Bargains :: Independent Discount & Salvage Grocery Store Directory

See if theres one near you. It just may be worth the drive.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

:wave: THANX for the link :2thumb:


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Ummm... what is a "salvage" grocery store?


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Turtle said:


> Ummm... what is a "salvage" grocery store?


AKA dent and bent store.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

If any of you live near an Amish community, there will be a salvage store. Little known fact is that distributors PAY the Amish to haul the stuff away. Ask around.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Tried to print the list for my area it would not print. Wonder why?


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

DJgang said:


> AKA dent and bent store.


Ah. I wasn't aware that such a beast existed for foodstuffs. Interesting.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

We have one here called the bargain barn,4 boxes of mac n cheese for a buck,10Lb of roast beef for 13$ etc


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

I would caution everyone to actually get the number and call if you do not live in the same town. Norphlet Arkansas is listed as having a salvage grocery. But the store has been closed for several years.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

The one in Middletown, Pa. is closed also.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

The one in Newberg Pa is open.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

We got somethin similar in a near by town. Get some mighty fine deals from that feller. Great way ta save some money if ya can use what they got.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

*Check With Your Local Restaurant Supply Store*

The commercial restaurant supply stores can't sell the dented up cans sometimes .... might be an opportunity to pick up cases of #10 cans cheap ......


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

We got a store out near my house called Bickels. I haven't been there in years but I'm assuming its considered a salvage store. I'll have to go find it and look. =] Thanks for the link!


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for posting the link. Will share this with others.

The list for Tennessee is out dated. I will send them a message to get it updated.

One of the original stores (DRS in Alcoa) is now closed.

Etowah has several stores.

Tellico Plains has two stores.


----------

